# Furacão HUMBERTO (Atlântico 2019 #AL09)



## Afgdr (14 Set 2019 às 00:04)

Formou-se a Depressão Tropical Nove (DT9).

Move-se para NW a 8 mph (cerca de 13 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 30 mph (cerca de 48 km/h) e uma pressão mínima central de 1009 hPa. No sábado, deverá rodar para NNW.


*22h30 UTC*














Deverá aproximar-se das Bahamas do Noroeste e, depois, movimentar-se a E da costa leste da Flórida.

*Trajeto previsto e cone de incerteza (NHC)*







*Rotas previstas pelos modelos*

A maioria dos modelos apresenta a mesma tendência de trajetória.








Estão em vigor os seguintes avisos/alertas:



> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
> * Northwestern Bahamas excluding Andros Island
> ...










Espera-se que este sistema gere acumulados de:
- 50 a 100 mm, com quantidades isoladas de 150 mm nas Bahamas;
- 50 a 100 mm na Costa Atlântica dos EUA, desde a Flórida Central até à Carolina do Sul.










No que diz respeito à intensidade, prevê-se uma intensificação gradual do sistema ao longo dos próximos dias. Deverá tornar-se uma tempestade tropical amanhã, sendo Humberto o próximo nome da lista, e poderá chegar à categoria de furacão no dia 16.


*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 13/2100Z 25.6N 75.0W 25 KT 30 MPH
> 12H 14/0600Z 26.2N 76.0W 30 KT 35 MPH
> 24H 14/1800Z 27.4N 77.6W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 36H 15/0600Z 28.8N 78.5W 45 KT 50 MPH
> ...





Apenas 2 modelos colocam este sistema a atingir a categoria de major hurricane (cat3+).


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2019 às 04:21)

A DT 9 intensificou-se nas últimas horas (+10 mph) e é agora uma tempestade tropical - TT Humberto - com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph (64 km/h).

Movimenta-se para NW a 6 mph (10 km/h). A pressão mínima central é 1008 hPa.



*03h00 UTC*















*Rota prevista NHC
*
Não deverá fazer landfall nas ilhas Ábaco nem na Grande Bahama. A Bermuda pode vir a ser afetada pelo Humberto como furacão.









Mantém-se a previsão de fortalecimento do Humberto nos próximos dias, que se tornará furacão em 2/3 dias.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 14/0300Z 25.6N 75.2W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 14/1200Z 26.5N 76.5W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...






Foi descontinuado o alerta de tempestade tropical para a Costa Leste da Flórida.




> The NHC track forecast has been nudged south and east of the
> previous one to be in better agreement with the latest consensus
> models. *Since there is increasing confidence that the storm will
> remain well offshore of the coast of Florida, the Tropical Storm
> Watch for that area has been discontinued.*


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2019 às 20:44)

Cenário muito chato para a Bermuda  http://www.weather.bm/graphics.asp


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2019 às 21:15)

Neste modelo o ciclone, intenso, passaria ao largo da Bermuda e pouco depois começaria a transição extra-tropical. Continua a não aparecer ser uma ameaça relevante para os Açores mas ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2019 às 00:59)

O Humberto está mais forte, com ventos máximos sustentados de 70 mi/h (cerca de 113 km/h) e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima central está nos 989 hPa.

Às 23h45 UTC, apresentava-se assim:















Movimenta-se para N a 6 mi/h (cerca de 10 km/h). Espera-se que continue esse movimento nas próximas horas, rumando depois para NE e, seguidamente, para NE/ENE.

Esta é a rota prevista pelo NHC. Há probabilidade de afetar a Bermuda, podendo esta sofrer efeitos de furacão cat 2.









Nenhum modelo coloca o Humberto a fazer landfall na Bermuda, estando posicionado a NW da Bermuda por muitos modelos. Um modelo coloca o sistema a passar pelos Açores.









Apresenta ventos com força de tempestade tropical ainda (<74 mph), mas deverá intensificar-se ao longo dos próximos dias, atingindo a categoria de furacão em breve. Prevê-se um pico de intensidade de 110 mph (forte furacão cat 2) no dia 18.


*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 15/2100Z 29.3N 78.0W 60 KT 70 MPH
> 12H 16/0600Z 29.8N 77.6W 65 KT 75 MPH
> 24H 16/1800Z 30.1N 76.7W 70 KT 80 MPH
> 36H 17/0600Z 30.4N 75.4W 80 KT 90 MPH
> ...






Há consenso nos modelos de que o Humberto se torne furacão nas próximas 12-24h. Apenas 1 dos modelos coloca o Humberto a atingir a cat 3 (major hurricane).


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2019 às 04:28)

O Humberto intensificou-se ligeiramente (+5 mph) e é agora um furacão - o 3º da época - com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 mph ≈ 121 km/h e rajadas da ordem das 92 mph ≈ 148 km/h. A pressão mínima central baixou para os 988 hPa (-1 hPa).


*03h10 UTC*














Abrandou a sua velocidade (3 mph ≈ 5 km/h) e curvou para NE. Posteriormente, deverá mudar de direção para ENE e acelerar.

É provável que a Bermuda comece a sentir os efeitos do Humberto a partir de quarta.

*
Previsão de rota e cone de incerteza (NHC)*










Mantém-se a previsão de fortalecimento gradual do Humberto, atingindo um pico de intensidade às 72h (dia 19) de 110 mph (cat 2 forte).

*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 16/0300Z 29.4N 77.6W 65 KT 75 MPH
> 12H 16/1200Z 29.8N 77.1W 70 KT 80 MPH
> 24H 17/0000Z 30.1N 76.0W 75 KT 85 MPH
> 36H 17/1200Z 30.5N 74.7W 80 KT 90 MPH
> ...


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2019 às 15:02)

> The track guidance is in good agreement through 72 hours, and the confidence in that portion of the forecast is quite high. * After that time, the forecast confidence decreases quite a bit as the model spread becomes unusually large*. This is the due to differs in how Humberto interacts with the aforementioned trough.



Daqui a 1 hora há mais um aviso. Para ilustrar o negrito acima assinalado:






Este Humberto pode passar mais perto da Bermuda do que o Humberto de 2001.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 03:00)

O Humberto continua a intensificar-se. Move-se para ENE a 7 mph ≈ 11 km/h com ventos máximos sustentados de 90 mph ≈ 145 km/h e rajadas até 115 mph ≈ 185 km/h. A pressão mínima central é de 966 hPa.


*Imagem de satélite das 01h40 UTC









*




*Trajeto + cone de incerteza (NHC)
*
Deverá manter este rumo nas próximas horas, com um posterior aumento na velocidade de deslocamento.

Foi ativado um alerta de tempestade tropical (_Tropical Storm Watch_) para a Bermuda, que deverá começar a sentir os efeitos a nível de precipitação e de ondulação a partir de hoje e a nível de vento a partir de quarta.








É considerado ainda um furacão cat 1 (< 96 mph), no entanto deverá continuar a ganhar intensidade, estando previsto neste momento que atinja a categoria de major hurricane ainda hoje e um pico de intensidade de 115 mph amanhã, dia 18.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 16/2100Z 30.2N 75.9W 80 KT 90 MPH
> 12H 17/0600Z 30.4N 74.9W 90 KT 105 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 15:09)

O Humberto é agora um furacão cat 2 com ventos máximos sustentados de 100 mph ≈ 161 km/h e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima central encontra-se nos 961 mb.

Movimenta-se para ENE a 8 mph ≈ 13 km/h.


*13h52 UTC*

*











*
Foi alterado o alerta de tempestade tropical (watch) para a Bermuda para um aviso de tempestade tropical (warning).


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 20:10)

O olho do Humberto está a ficar mais definido.













Foi emitido um alerta de furacão para a Bermuda, que se junta ao aviso de tempestade tropical anteriormente emitido.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2019 às 20:41)

O _ensemble_ do IM canadiano (operacional, GEM) é de longe o mais 'interessante' para os portugueses:


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2019 às 20:48)

Continua a parecer que o Humberto vai passar (mesmo) muito longe dos Açores.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 23:09)

O Humberto intensificou-se ligeiramente (+5 mph ≈ 8 km/h). Apresenta ventos máximos sustentaoos de 105 mph ≈ 169 km/h, podendo as rajadas atingir os 127 mph ≈ 204 km/h. A pressão mínima central está nos 960 mb.


*21h40 UTC*













*Rota atualmente prevista pelo NHC*

Neste momento, avança para ENE a 12 mph ≈ 19 km/h. Deverá manter este rumo nos próximos 2 dias, com um aumento da velocidade de deslocamento e depois mudar de direção para NE.

Deverá passar a NW e N da Bermuda. Foram, entretanto, substituídos o aviso e alerta anteriores por um aviso de furacão para a Bermuda.









Deverá continuar a intensificar-se nas próximas horas. Prevê-se que atinja amanhã a cat 3 (major hurricane).



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 17/2100Z 31.0N 72.3W 90 KT 105 MPH
> 12H 18/0600Z 31.5N 70.5W 95 KT 110 MPH
> ...





O Humberto poderá gerar acumulados da ordem dos 50 a 100 mm, isoladamente 150 mm.



> *RAINFALL:* Humberto may bring periods of heavy rain to Bermuda
> beginning Tuesday, with rainfall accumulations of 2 to 4 inches
> and isolated maximum amounts near 6 inches expected.




Poderá causar uma sobreelevação do nível do mar entre 0,3 e 0,9 m na costa S da Bermuda.



> *STORM SURGE:* Storm surge and wave setup could raise water levels by
> 1 to 3 feet above normal tide levels along the immediate southern
> coast of Bermuda.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2019 às 01:18)

O Humberto é agora um major hurricane, o 2º da época.

É um furacão cat 3 com ventos máximos sustentados de 115 mph ≈ 185 km/h. A pressão mínima baixou para os 951 mb (-9 mb).




> *SUMMARY OF 800 PM EDT...0000 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...31.2N 71.6W
> ABOUT 405 MI...655 KM WSW OF BERMUDA
> ...




*00h02 UTC*














Os efeitos do Humberto a nível de vento fazer-se-ão sentir a partir de hoje, com os primeiros ventos com força de tempestade tropical a chegarem à Bermuda pela tarde.



> *WIND:* Hurricane conditions are expected to reach Bermuda by
> Wednesday night and continue into early Thursday morning. Winds
> are expected to first reach tropical-storm strength by Wednesday
> afternoon, making outside preparations difficult or dangerous.
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2019 às 04:19)

O Humberto mantém a sua intensidade - 115 mph, cerca de 185 km/h - com rajadas até 138 mph, cerca de 222 km/h.




> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM EDT...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...31.3N 71.0W
> ABOUT 370 MI...595 KM W OF BERMUDA
> ...





*03h12 UTC*














*Previsão de rota + cone de incerteza (NHC)
*
Movimento previsto: ENE (atual), depois NE/NNE.

A rota atualmente prevista aponta para uma passagem do Humberto a NW e N da Bermuda ainda como major hurricane, na cat 3.

A Bermuda não está sequer no cone.
*




*



*Previsão de rota pelos modelos
*
Os modelos não prevêem qualquer aproximação do sistema dos Açores.










Deverá manter a intensidade nas próximas horas, começando a enfraquecer a partir de quinta, dia 19. A partir de dia 21, poderá entrar numa fase de transição extratropical.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 18/0300Z 31.3N 71.0W 100 KT 115 MPH
> 12H 18/1200Z 32.0N 68.9W 100 KT 115 MPH
> ...





A maioria dos modelos mostra essa tendência de permanecer na cat 3 durante as próximas 12-36h. Apenas 1 modelo coloca o Humberto a atingir a cat 4.


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2019 às 17:24)

http://www.weather.bm/tools/graphics.asp?name=500KM PPI&user=







O centro do Humberto está a uns 300 quilómetros a oeste da Bermuda. No radar não aparece um olho uniforme porque não há convecção intensa na metade este.

Compósito radar & satélite  http://www.weather.bm/tools/graphics.asp?name=LOCAL_SATELLITE&user=


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2019 às 17:52)

O Humberto está um pouco mais forte - ventos máximos sustentados de 120 mph ≈ 193 km/h e rajadas até 150 mph ≈ 241 km/h.


*SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION*
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...32.2N 68.1W
ABOUT 195 MI...310 KM W OF BERMUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...120 MPH...195 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...ENE OR 65 DEGREES AT 16 MPH...26 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...952 MB...28.12 INCHES     *↑*




*16h32 UTC*
















Movimento: ENE a 16 mph ≈ 26 km/h (atual) com ↑ velocidade de movimento  →  NE/NNE









O Humberto já deverá ter atingido o seu pico de intensidade. Os modelos mostram uma tendência de enfraquecimento nas próximas horas.








> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 18/1500Z 32.2N 68.1W 105 KT 120 MPH
> 12H 19/0000Z 33.5N 65.4W 100 KT 115 MPH
> ...


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2019 às 18:51)

A transição extra-tropical do Humberto afetará mais o GOc. A frente deverá ser forte, podendo haver uma grande saturação da atmosfera e valores de água precipitável a rondar os 50 milímetros. Parecem haver intrusões muito relevantes de ar seco, daí que a eventual precipitação intensa será tendencialmente mais localizada.

O reduzido CAPE parece inviabilizar a ocorrência de fenómenos mais severos.


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2019 às 18:55)

Chamo a atenção para o facto de que ainda faltam umas 90 horas para a fase mais relevante. E ainda podem haver alterações na previsão.

A frente é menos intensa no GEM, por exemplo:


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2019 às 19:18)

*Update das 18h UTC: *Os ventos máximos sustentados mantêm-se nos 120 mph (cat3).


A Bermuda já está a receber ventos com força de tempestade tropical.








O campo de ventos do Humberto é extenso. Os ventos com força de furacão estendem-se num raio até 165 km do centro. Os ventos com força de tempestade tropical estendem-se num raio até 315 km/h do centro.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2019 às 19:33)

WEBCAM: https://www.earthcam.com/world/bermuda/pembroke/?cam=bermuda

Bermuda já está a sentir os efeitos do Humberto, para já apenas ventos com força de tempestade tropical.


----------



## JCARL (18 Set 2019 às 19:59)

Porto Bermuda:
https://www.portbermudawebcam.com/


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 00:19)

O Humberto permanece com ventos máximos sustentados de 120 mph.


*SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION*
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.0N 66.3W
ABOUT 100 MI...160 KM WNW OF BERMUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...120 MPH...195 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...ENE OR 60 DEGREES AT 20 MPH...31 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...952 MB...28.12 INCHES


A Bermuda deverá continuar a receber ventos com força de furacão nas próximas horas.


*22h50 UTC
*







Devido a uma descarga elétrica atmosférica, as comunicações com o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional da Bermuda foram interrompidas.



> Normal communications with the Bermuda Weather Service have been
> disrupted due to a lightning strike.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 02:49)

Mantém a mesma intensidade (120 mph).



> *SUMMARY OF 800 PM AST...0000 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...33.4N 65.0W
> ABOUT 75 MI...120 KM N OF BERMUDA
> ...





Deverá passar bem longe do arquipélago dos Açores.








Todos os modelos mostram uma tendência de enfraquecimento nas próximas horas.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 04:32)

Update das 03h UTC: mantém os ventos máximos sustentados de 120 mph.



> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...34.0N 63.9W
> ABOUT 130 MI...205 KM NNE OF BERMUDA
> ...





Várias estações meteorológicas registaram* ventos máximos sustentados com força de furacão* e *rajadas próximas ou superiores a 100 nós ≈ 115 mph ≈ 185 km/h*.



> The center of Humberto made its closest approach to Bermuda a few
> hours ago, with many weather stations on the island reporting
> sustained hurricane force winds and gusts near or over 100 kt.






*Rota prevista NHC
*
Movimento previsto: NE → NNE → ENE








Entretanto, foi substituído o aviso de furacão por um aviso de tempestade tropical.

A Bermuda deverá continuar a receber ventos com força de tempestade tropical nas próximas horas.









*03h22 UTC
*
O Humberto está a iniciar um processo de transição extratropical.

*












*
Deverá começar a enfraquecer nas próximas horas, esperando-se, neste momento, que se torne um ciclone pós-tropical a partir do dia 20.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 19/0300Z 34.0N 63.9W 105 KT 120 MPH
> 12H 19/1200Z 35.8N 61.6W 95 KT 110 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 12:14)

O Humberto intensificou-se e terá atingido já o seu pico de intensidade - 125 mph ≈ 201 km/h - com rajadas até 155 mph ≈ 249 km/h.

Nas próximas horas, deverá enfraquecer.



> *SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...35.2N 62.2W
> ABOUT 250 MI...400 KM NE OF BERMUDA
> ...




*10h50 UTC













Rota prevista NHC
*
Deverá ser um ciclone extratropical no dia 20 e dissipar-se no dia 23.
*



*


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 19:37)

O Humberto está a perder intensidade - 110 mph ≈ 177 km/h. Encontra-se ainda em fase de transição extratropical.

*18h20 UTC*









Será um ciclone extratropical em breve.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 19/1500Z 36.8N 60.0W 95 KT 110 MPH
> 12H 20/0000Z 38.8N 58.9W 90 KT 105 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2019 às 03:29)

O Humberto está ligeiramente mais fraco. Desloca-se com ventos máximos sustentados de 105 mph ≈ 169 km/h e rajadas superiores e deverá diminuir de intensidade nas próximas horas.



> *SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...38.5N 58.7W
> ABOUT 550 MI...885 KM NE OF BERMUDA
> ...




*02h15 UTC*












Deverá completar a transição extratropical nas próximas horas.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 19/2100Z 38.5N 58.7W 90 KT 105 MPH
> 12H 20/0600Z 40.4N 57.5W 75 KT 85 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2019 às 04:35)

O Humberto perdeu as suas características tropicais e é, neste momento, um forte ciclone extratropical, com ventos máximos sustentados de 100 mph ≈ 161 km/h (ventos com força de furacão cat. 2) e rajadas até 121 mph ≈ 195 km/h.




> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...40.0N 58.0W
> ABOUT 525 MI...845 KM SSW OF CAPE RACE NEWFOUNDLAND
> ...





*03h10 UTC*










*Último aviso do NHC
*
Movimento previsto: NNE → ENE








Prevê-se a sua dissipação no dia 23.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 20/0300Z 40.0N 58.0W 85 KT 100 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> 12H 20/1200Z 41.8N 56.8W 70 KT 80 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> ...


----------

